

VMWare will join OpenStack - ridruejo
http://gigaom.com/cloud/surprise-vmware-will-join-openstack/

======
casca
This is good. OpenStack is genuinely open and having consistent ways of moving
data and config in an out of any configuration is a great step forward.

The question is why VMware - the biggest player in the corporate VM space -
would do this. They have great lock-in already so this is a commercially
questionable decision. They don't have a strong challenger in the place where
virtualization makes money so it will be interesting to see where they take
it.

~~~
Styck
I'd be more inclined to recommend VMWare for our in-office needs if I can
conveniently move VMs off to an OpenStack supporting public cloud. VMWare's
offerings are good enough to compete with any private cloud out there but not
having any interoperability with what seems like the future of the open cloud
could hurt them.

